# Chuck Liddell- shady?



## Jonathan (Apr 20, 2007)

I ask, because a buddy of mine (when I mentioned that I'm joining my boxing school's 'Chuck Liddell Fight Team', as he's the spokesperson for LA Boxing now) had said that he questioned his morals as person (though not as a fighter).

This is news to me... does Liddell have a shady aura about him? I figured he was just a typical joe, decent and with a love of the sport... I kinda attribute shadiness to Ortiz, honestly.

Any insight?


----------



## geocad (Apr 20, 2007)

This may or may not help but here goes.  A few months ago I added CL as a friend on MySpace (I also have TO too). Shortly there after I noticed a rant and rave bulletin from him regarding GOD and his religion.  Although I am not religious it appeared he was very religious.  So, assuming religious people have  a high standard of morals, I would say, based on that bulletin, CL is an OK guy.  Of course his MySpace site could have been hacked and BS bulletins posted in his name.  Also, you may want to question the source's info.  "I heard a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend said..." may not be the best resource.

Cheers.
~G


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, my friend didn't really clarify what he meant.  I know there was that one interview, where CL seemed to be off (drunk, tired, whatever).  But I don't know if that qualifies as being shady- maybe not the best role model in that particular instance, perhaps, but... I dunno.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 20, 2007)

Jonathan said:


> Yeah, my friend didn't really clarify what he meant.  I know there was that one interview, where CL seemed to be off (drunk, tired, whatever).  But I don't know if that qualifies as being shady- maybe not the best role model in that particular instance, perhaps, but... I dunno.



Very sick actually.  Pnemonia I believe, and loaded up on perscription drugs with only a few hours sleep. He got a drug test afterwards, no banned substances.


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 20, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Very sick actually. Pnemonia I believe, and loaded up on perscription drugs with only a few hours sleep. He got a drug test afterwards, no banned substances.


 
I was gonna guess pain killers.


----------



## geocad (Apr 21, 2007)

I saw that UFC special on Spike with him interviewed by Rachelle before his last big fight.  He seemed quite laid back.  His house is cool, cars sick, and he seemed to be a devoted father to his kids and friend to his buddies (they were having a backyard BBQ at the time of the interview and house tour).  I agree with the first post, the shaddy characters are the loudest and most animated.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 21, 2007)

Unless you know Chuck personally it would be really hard to comment on what he is like.  I imagine that he is a good guy but do not know. :idunno: 

On a different note what is your impression of LA Boxing?


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 21, 2007)

I thought you were going to comment on how alot of his opponent's get the "accidental" eye poke right before they usually get ko'd.  Still a great fighter though.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 22, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Unless you know Chuck personally it would be really hard to comment on what he is like.  I imagine that he is a good guy but do not know. :idunno:



Very true, fighters are performers, and sometimes put on a act.  Hard to say what they are really like from how they perform for the cameras.


----------



## crushing (Apr 22, 2007)

I've seen online attempts to make him out to be a skinhead.  Who knows, maybe it's from the same people that try to make MMA competitions out to be 'human cockfights' and try to discourage it's increasing popularity by tying it to racism.

I don't know Liddell and have know idea who he really is.  I just know that he can really mess people up in the ring/cage/octagon.


----------



## 007tycoon (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't know about "shady". That implies the guy has ties to criminal activities.

I know for a fact Chuck liked to frequent a strip club I used to go to in New York before he really started to become famous. He used to post on their message board how he was going to be a champion one day and doing lot's of bragging. Now, frequenting strip clubs and dating strippers and/or porn stars does not necessarily make you a bad guy. He may have changed with the fame and money, but at that time I think he liked to fool around with a variety of women.


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 24, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> On a different note what is your impression of LA Boxing?


 
Good group of people, judging by the staff at my particular branch.  The owners are nice, make a point of knowing what's going on with their students (one of the owners called me at home asking if I was okay, as he hadn't seen me at the school in over a week at one point).  They've helped me out by freezing my pre-paid membership when I was injured so that I didn't lose time from it.

The instructors are personable, motivating, enjoy teaching, and don't have any problems with answering questions.

All in all, I'm very happy with what I've been getting out of it all.


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 24, 2007)

007tycoon said:


> I don't know about "shady". That implies the guy has ties to criminal activities.
> 
> I know for a fact Chuck liked to frequent a strip club I used to go to in New York before he really started to become famous. He used to post on their message board how he was going to be a champion one day and doing lot's of bragging. Now, frequenting strip clubs and dating strippers and/or porn stars does not necessarily make you a bad guy. He may have changed with the fame and money, but at that time I think he liked to fool around with a variety of women.


 
Ah, well, by shady I mean more along the lines of 'questionable moral character'.  Which could be taken to mean criminal activities, but I was thinking more along the lines of, is he one of those guys who goes out, gets drunk, cheats on his girlfriend, etc.  More to the point- would he be someone you could see being a role model?  Not for his fight record, but for how he handles himself outside of the ring?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2007)

Jonathan said:


> Ah, well, by shady I mean more along the lines of 'questionable moral character'. Which could be taken to mean criminal activities, but I was thinking more along the lines of, is he one of those guys who goes out, gets drunk, cheats on his girlfriend, etc. More to the point- would he be someone you could see being a role model? Not for his fight record, but for how he handles himself outside of the ring?


 
Look to other people for your role models like your parents, uncles, aunts, good friends, instructors, etc.  Unfortunately with sports figures, actors, celebs, you will generally be disapointed as our culture definately enjoys building someone up and then tearing them down.


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 24, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Look to other people for your role models like your parents, uncles, aunts, good friends, instructors, etc. Unfortunately with sports figures, actors, celebs, you will generally be disapointed as our culture definately enjoys building someone up and then tearing them down.


 
Oh, I agree.  I was asking more from the standpoint of my friend's comment on Liddell.  I had been curious if there'd been something in his past to make him seem of questionable character, you know?  I haven't seen anything that makes him a villain, though, so... I think I've had my original question answered.


----------

